# New helmet - Fox Flux or 661 Recon?



## Accident Prone (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has owned either of these helmets or both of these helmets and may have any positive or negative things to say about them?

Was going to buy a T.H.E Industries F-20 but they aren't going to be brought into NZ for resale and I can't find one in stock anywhere on the net so will just go with a Flux or a Recon instead.

Any comments?

Cheers,
Josh.


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got a Fox flux and have nothing bad to say about it. Looks cool, fits well, and vents appropriately.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a flux and I'm really pleased with it. The 661 is a similar design so I'm sure it wouldn't disappoint.
I'd probably get whichever is cheapest and you like the look of more.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Also take a look at the Giro Feature. Get whatever fits your head the best, all 3 are good helmets with similar protection level.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

When it comes to head protection (or any body protection gear), it's all about looks. Choose what floats your boat. They are all made do the same job.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't like the fit of the Flux. I would get the 661 Recon if I had the choice to buy one again.


----------



## Accident Prone (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.

pfox90 - What was it about the fit that you don't like with the Flux?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

+1 to Giro Feature. You can have one for $55 in the US.


----------

